# Mint soup.  Cheap but a change.



## Jeekinz (Nov 5, 2006)

INGREDIENTS:
4 tablespoons butter 
4 green onions, chopped 
1 pound frozen or fresh green peas 
2 1/2 cups vegetable broth or stock 
3 tablespoons chopped fresh mint leaves w
2 1/2 cups milk 
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste 
1 pinch white sugar (optional) 
1/2 cup light whipping cream 
2 sprigs fresh mint leaves for garnish 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DIRECTIONS:
Melt butter in a large saucepan or Dutch oven over low heat. Add the 4 chopped green onions, and cook until softened, but not brown. Stir in the peas, vegetable stock, and 3 tablespoons of chopped fresh mint. Increase heat to medium, and bring to a boil. Reduce heat back to low, cover, and let simmer for about 30 minutes. If you are using frozen peas, 15 minutes is enough. 
Using a large slotted spoon, remove about 3 tablespoons of the peas, and set aside for garnish. Pour the soup into a blender or food processor along with the milk, and puree until smooth. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Throw in a pinch of sugar if desired. Allow the soup to cool to room temperature, then refrigerate until chilled. 
Pour the soup into 4 serving bowls. Swirl 1 tablespoon of light cream into each one, then garnish with reserved peas and sprigs of mint.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 6, 2006)

It's a nice and simple soup for me to prepare since my mint plant has grown unruly in my garden.  However, I will replace the whipping cream with low fat yoghurt for my diet conscious DH.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------

